
Amazon Employees Are Very Interested in a Particular Article About Arlington - deegles
https://www.arlnow.com/2018/02/20/amazon-employees-are-very-interested-in-a-particular-article-about-arlington/
======
vxNsr
Well, this is certainly fascinating.

If this gets discovered, I'm sure it'll become someone's job to build a little
redirect obfuscator so avoid any more such "leaks."

